

Show HN: My Girlfriend and I built this over the weekend - spulec
http://charmgenius.com/

======
afarrell
I can't tell if you're trolling or just did not actually test your UI, but
beyond the fact that there are three fields that make no sense, submitting the
form merely results in: """ (Hidden field pledge_fsq_id) This field is
required. (Hidden field turn_fsq_id) This field is required. (Hidden field
prestige_fsq_id) This field is required. """

So I'll just post my entry here and y'all can do with it what you will:

Name: A Factory Floor

Description:

If you're looking at this, you probably came from hackernews. You're probably
an engineer or someone who can at least tolerate us. Yet, most of y'all are in
software so ask yourself: Have you ever been on a factory floor? Or have you
just been watching How Its Made on the discovery channel? Google for a local
manufacturing business. Some give official tours. Others will gladly do so if
you show interest in their business. Fellas: Does your main squeeze yet have a
cute picture of you standing looking studly and confused in front of a piece
of equipment whose function you can barely describe? Ladies: You may have
fingernails that shine like justice, but are you able to tour the facilities
while _also_ picking up slack?

Pledge: What is this, NPR?

Turn: Left.

Prestige: Was an OK Movie. Thomas Edison was actually pretty cool though.

Also, if you're not trolling, why does your source code seem to indicate that
this is a music player?

------
prawn
The experience for anyone not in a major US hub (?) is pretty horrible. All I
get is:

"The Best Date Ideas No dates here yet...why not add one?"

And no real suggestion why I'd want to add one.

I didn't realise the content I may or may not see would be location-specific
until I came here to read the comments. Instead of "Why not add one?" you
could have:

"There are no date ideas yet for your area. Do you have a few minutes to tell
us about a great date you've been on in your city? Alternatively, have a look
at date ideas for New York or Los Angeles to see how Charm Genius works."

(That said, even searching for New York and looking at the site then, I still
didn't know what to do - not much seemed clickable.)

------
astrodust
I see the Reddit-style "My Girlfriend" headlines have made their way to Hacker
News.

~~~
firloop
Show HN: My diabetic kitten inspired me to create this app! Check it out and
maybe he'll get insulin! /s

------
egypturnash
"Pledge"?

"Turn"?

"Prestige"?

I tried filling these fields in with silly text and got this error:

(Hidden field pledge_fsq_id) This field is required. (Hidden field
turn_fsq_id) This field is required. (Hidden field prestige_fsq_id) This field
is required.

I'm browsing on an iPad.

------
jaredsohn
Getting this message:

Application Error An error occurred in the application and your page could not
be served. Please try again in a few moments.

If you are the application owner, check your logs for details.

~~~
kek
On it — forgot to scale up Heroku workers before posting!

------
andrewnez
I don't understand what this is, there is no real explanation on the homepage.

~~~
jaredsohn
Click on About:

"Charm Genius is a best friend that wants to help you impress your date. We
all know that thoughtful date ideas take time and effort, but we want to take
out some of the dirty work for you."

Also, an easy way to see data is to set your city to New York City. (There is
presently none in San Francisco.)

------
cleverjake
dns is resolving for me on comcast. could I get the relevant IP or cname so I
can check it out?

------
savrajsingh
localdatespots.com was an idea some microsofties worked on in 2006 :)

